# Snowblower Truck



## duramax03049 (Jan 30, 2008)

new to site but have been stalking it for years. last storm in southern new hampshire i was driving through hudson and at a gas station i saw a dodge with what had to been a 8-9 foot snowblower mounted just like a plow. ive been plowing the area since i was 16 im now 24. ive never seen this truck once. im guessing the guy must do driveways. anybody on here seen this or any truck like this in your area?? how do they work??


----------



## Firemanfive0 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Thats Funny*

MY GUESS IS LIKE A TRUCK WITH A SNOWBLOWER ON IT. JUST KIDDING I'D LIKE TO SEE SOME PICS TOO!


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

duramax03049;502465 said:


> new to site but have been stalking it for years. last storm in southern new hampshire i was driving through hudson and at a gas station i saw a dodge with what had to been a 8-9 foot snowblower mounted just like a plow. ive been plowing the area since i was 16 im now 24. ive never seen this truck once. im guessing the guy must do driveways. anybody on here seen this or any truck like this in your area?? how do they work??


I've seen one here in Colorado, but it doesn't look like it even runs...

I'll see if I can get a pic of it this week...


----------



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

*snowblower*

I know somebody that I work with in Nashua that has one. He has had some issues where it throws chuncks off of cars and the houses. He does all resi's with it. It definitely has a use in the right application. Some of the driveways I plow there is NOWHERE to stack the snow, that machine would work well there. If I had it, I would focus more on condos or other similar types of areas. Big bucks for the machine itself. 10K


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Check this out....






Seems light duty, but is what you are talking about.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Probably not the one you've seen, but I know a Nashua firefighter Alex who has one on his Excursion. What's wild about his system is that he has BOTH the Hansen snowblower with a Fisher MM plowframe as well as an entire Fisher MM2 SS Xblade, so he can decide each storm which he's gonna use. The self-sufficient blower up front is raised & lowered with the Fisher lift system, so it needs all the regular controls anyway.


----------



## duramax03049 (Jan 30, 2008)

that video looks like the type of blower it was blue with yellow auger. driving by i didnt notice the motor on it. i figured it ran hydraulically which to me makes more sense. a snowblower this season during december wouldve been nice to have in some places.

thanks for the help guys


----------



## McVey Landscaping (Nov 21, 2007)

i think that blower system is awesome, i have several apartment areas were a plow can get tricky when it drifts. just no place to put big snows. that way i could just blow it over the fence into a field.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

That one runs off a remote motor, like an Onan or something. I couldn't even IMAGINE burning that kind of fuel to move 6" of snow 3 ft. with at less than a walking speed. It isn't even practical. Now, I COULD see in some applications where a little more power would be useful. This one runs right off a trucks PTO system.


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

My buddy and I at work were joking about getting a Holder sidewalk plow. They have a plow blade a V plow and a snow blower for it, I bet we could do a ton of difficult driveways with it!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Several manufacturers of those- Northern Tool used to peddle them- usually with a 25-30 HP onan to power them. Great idea for some situations.
Hansen is the originator-
http://www.allwebdiscounts.com/snowblower_01.php
and this article has been regurgitated on so many websites it's not funny, but the guy is wrong- pickup types have NEVER drawn power from the engine


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Im thinking I might look for a 8ft blower and build one this summer, seems fairly staright forward


----------



## Curbside (Nov 16, 2004)

I used to own a truck mounted snow blower. It was made by Tenco and it was run by hydraulics. The blower was 8feet wide and had a 60hp Detroit in the back. It was advertised as a pick up truck blower but I don't think you could ever get it within the weight restrictions of a pickup. We had it mounted a Ford F550 and we still had to ballast the back of the truck even with that motor on the back. If you have a lot of room and straight runs they work pretty good. They are awkward around corners and visibility is always a problem unless you have the wind working in your favor which seems to never happen. They are also long in the front so you have to be careful. We don't have it anymore because of some manufacturing problems. Tenco ended up buying it back from us. I would not buy a blower again for a truck. If I had to do light duty blowing I would just put one on one of the bobcats or if I had a lot of blowing I would get a large one for one of the wheelloaders.


----------

